# Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?



## pgro (25. September 2004)

*Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*

Hi,
ich frage mich grade, was ist eigentlich erträglicher, wenn ich der Miliz bzw. den Söldnern beitreten will. Die "normale" Variante aus dem Hauptspiel oder die, die durchs Add-on hinzugekommen ist.


----------



## FossilZ (25. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				pgro am 25.09.2004 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich frage mich grade, was ist eigentlich erträglicher, wenn ich der Miliz bzw. den Söldnern beitreten will. Die "normale" Variante aus dem Hauptspiel oder die, die durchs Add-on hinzugekommen ist.


wat is los?
die miliz und die söldner sin schon von anfang an dabei.
hinzu kam nur der ring/ kreis des wassers, und da solltest du mitmachen,
das is aber auch nur so , wie das mit der diebesgilde
hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Rinderteufel (25. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				pgro am 25.09.2004 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich frage mich grade, was ist eigentlich erträglicher, wenn ich der Miliz bzw. den Söldnern beitreten will. Die "normale" Variante aus dem Hauptspiel oder die, die durchs Add-on hinzugekommen ist.



Du meinst, ob du alle Quests lösen solltest, um da reinzukommen oder nur die eine Spezielle, von der dir Lares erzählt?
Na, auf jeden Fall solltest du alle normalen Quests aus der Klassikedition machen. Gerade bei den Söldner bringen die sehr viele Exp. Die andere Quests kannst du aber auch machen. Imho kann man zwar nur eine zu Ende bringen, um aufgenommen zu werden, aber an sich solltest du alle absolvieren.


----------



## pgro (25. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				FossilZ am 25.09.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> pgro am 25.09.2004 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte, man kann der Miliz beitreten, indem man Lord Andre hilft. Mit dem Add-on ist aber die Möglichkeit hinzugekommen, sich auch mit LAres Hilfe aufnehmen zu lassen.


----------



## FossilZ (25. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				pgro am 25.09.2004 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 25.09.2004 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


achso
es gibt aber ich glaub 3 möglichkeiten
1. der weg als Bürger
2. LAres 
3. mit dem "drogenpacket"


----------



## pgro (25. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				FossilZ am 25.09.2004 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> pgro am 25.09.2004 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche ist die erträglichste Variante davon (an Exp.)? Oder gilt das, was der Rinderteufel oben drüber schon gesagt hat?


----------



## FossilZ (25. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				pgro am 25.09.2004 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 25.09.2004 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich würd sagen als bürger hat man es am einfachsten, bei der miliz aufgenommen zu werden


----------



## Grappa11 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				pgro am 25.09.2004 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 25.09.2004 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




natürlich gilt das, was rinderteufel gesagt hat. Mehr EP als auf diese Weise kannst Du nicht erreichen.


----------



## Homerclon (26. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				FossilZ am 25.09.2004 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. mit dem "drogenpacket"


falsch, die 3. Möglichkeit(die es in G2 Classic schon gab) ist es die Diebesgilde zu vernichten, die Quest mit dem Krautpacket bekommt man erst wenn man der Miliz beigetreten ist.
Das ist aber die schlechteste möglichkeit, da man so mögliche Quests nicht erreichen kann. Da man die Quest auch noch später abschliessen kann sollte man damit bis Kapitel 3 warten, dann hat man alle Quests von der Diebesgilde erledigt und man kann die Diebesgilde "auflösen".


----------



## FossilZ (26. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				Homerclon am 26.09.2004 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 25.09.2004 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es beginnt aber mit dem drogenpacket!  
später soll mann dan ja den einen typen unbringen und dann die diebesgilde ausrauchern!
und ich hatte auch schon weiter oben geschrieben dass die einfachste möglichkeit is, als bürger in der miliz aufgenommen zu werden


----------



## Max_Power (26. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				FossilZ am 26.09.2004 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich hatte auch schon weiter oben geschrieben dass die einfachste möglichkeit is, als bürger in der miliz aufgenommen zu werden



wobei dann noch erwähnt werden sollte: man kann auch erst mal alle aufnahme-quests der söldi's erfüllen und dann trotzdem zur miliz gehen. gibt ne menge extra-exp. sind locker 2-3 levels, die man da dazu bekommt


----------



## Homerclon (26. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				FossilZ am 26.09.2004 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 26.09.2004 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man muss um Zugang zur Diebesgilde zu bekommen kein einzigen Umbringen, zumindest nicht Questbedingt.
Aber das "Drogenpaket/Krautpaket" hat null mit der Diebesgilde oder dem Zugang zu einer Gilde zu tun.
Er wollte aber nicht den einfachsten, sondern den erfahrungsreichsten Weg.


----------



## FossilZ (26. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic2: DNdR - Welche Aufnahmemöglichkeiten?*



			
				Homerclon am 26.09.2004 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 26.09.2004 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja schon gut  
is schon ne weile her, wo ich G2 gespielt hab


----------

